# SQUAWK BOX GIVEAWAY SEMI-FINALISTS!!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I have the following 10 people selected at random for the drawing held this Friday.

This is in relation to this thread:

viewtopic.php?f=67&t=79035

The NASDAQ closing on Friday will determine the winner - if your number matches the final penny value, you win!

Good luck to all the Semi-Finalists:

0 - 1observer
1 - allhunter
2 - the professor
3 - Phil The Thrill
4 - headshot
5 - Jamie Risovi
6 - fubar
7 - bluegoose18
8 - coyote_buster
9 - Brad from ND

Thanks again Northern Skies and Squawk box for the generous giveaway!


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Good luck lucky ducks


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

whoody whooo! finaly in the semi-finals!


----------



## allhunter (May 26, 2008)

fubar said:


> whoody whooo! finaly in the semi-finals!


same dude thanks for the chance!!!


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

I agree thanks for the chance :thumb:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

looks like phil the thril got it?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I was out sticking walleyes on the ice Friday so I missed the close.

It closed at 2183.53 - so Phil the Thrill is the winner.

Thanks again to Northern Skies for the awesome giveaway!


----------

